# La máquina de bordar (por computador) no funciona



## Uro (Dic 31, 2011)

Muy buen día y Feliz Año Nuevo, amigos de Foros de Electrónica.

Para rematar el año pretendo plantearles a ustedes algunas inquietudes con respecto a una máquina de bordar (electrónica) marca Singer Model XL-5000. Dos son mis intenciones al presentar este tema: 1) Aprender algo nuevo; 2) Buscar apoyo técnico en ustedes. amigos.

Antecedentes: Como casi siempre ocurre, la máquina estaba bien y dejó de funcionar... El display no enciende. Aparentemente ya otra persona abrió la máquina. Mi primera idea es que falló la batería de arranque, creo que es una "GC5.5V 1.5F". La máquina funciona a 220V y tiene un convertidor que no es el original (En Colombia utilizamos 110V/60Hz). 

Mi primer obstáculo es el Manual de Reparaciones.... No lo encuentro en la red, por lo tanto, estoy estancado tratando de quitar las carcasas. Subiré unas fotografías 

PD/ Espero sus sugerencias, si es factible. Al fin y al cabo, la peor diligencia es la que no se hace. Aanticipo mi agradecimiento.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 31, 2011)

Se ve muy interesante, intrincada...compleja, hasta tiene puerto serie 

Pero siempre pasa lo mismo con este tipos de posts...es dificil que yo te pueda ayudar desde aca...sin ver ni tocar el artefacto...es complicado inclusive si hay fotos de buena calidad como las que subiste.

No es fácil, pero podrías empezar revisando desde la entrada de 220V, el conversor a 110V, la fuente de contínua para la batería, la batería y así, hasta encontrar el problema.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 31, 2011)

coincido con el compañero DJ DRACO verificar la fuente, por lo que se aprecia utiliza diferentes voltajes, el de control , el voltaje de el o los motores, y el voltaje del convertidor, habria que buscar en internet el diagrama, Dios te bendiga estimado Uro


----------



## Uro (Dic 31, 2011)

Gracias amigos DJ Draco y Jorge Morales. Realmente es complicado para mí este tema; sin embargo, me atrevo a pensar que el daño es leve. Probablemente sea una mala manipulación de los controles que han bloqueado la pantalla, además, alcanzo a ver entre la carcasa trasera un cable suelto (probablemente puesta a tierra). En la red no he podido encontrar manuales de reparación... 

La mayor dificultad en este punto es retirar las carcasas qe supuestamente entran a presión y con tanta tarjeta podría descomponer algo. Si alguien tiene una sugerencia de cómo retirarlas, me caería muy bien. Supongo que tendrá algunos retenedores ocultos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2011)

apretando muy despacio y con cuidado asta encontrar la pestaña que traba la carcasa


----------



## Uro (Dic 31, 2011)

Gracias Monarca... He avanzado mucho pero llego a un punto donde se enredan varios cables. Parece que hubiera un tornillo pero no se ve nada.... Seguiré intentaando. El asunto se complica pues no quiero rayar la tapa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2011)

revisa las etiquetas que pueden tapar algun tornillo o tacos de gomas,por detras suelen esconder los tornillos


----------



## Uro (Dic 31, 2011)

Eso hago, Monarca. Mira voy a subir otra imágen allí se ve una ranura indicadora donde esta la punta del desarmador. Se ve también la parte que he despegado y también donde está el embrollo. No hay forma de ver nada por ahí... En esa parte queda todo el sistema del computador, además del display bien pegado a la carcasa.


----------



## Uro (Ene 3, 2012)

Felicidades en este nuevo año que inicia, Amigos.
Ya removí las carcasas de la máquina bordadora. Subo una fotografía de la placa principal. Hay un espacio donde va la batería (claramente identificable) Viene entonces la duda: Cómo se sujeta dicha batería? Aparentemente no va soldada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2012)

si no tiene soldaduras es porque va a precion de la carcaza


----------



## Uro (Ene 3, 2012)

Detalle ampliado del sitio donde supuestamente va la batería.
Así como lo veo, no puede ir a presión de la carcasa puesto que entre la bat y el respaldo del display hay unos 3 cms.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2012)

no sera que si estaba soldada y se rompió?se ve muy borroso uro,como es la bateria?tiene numero o modelo la bateria?



parese que tiene un ganchito de alambre,entonces va a precion con el alambrecito


----------



## Uro (Ene 3, 2012)

Es una batería de esas de monedita.... "GC5.5V 1.5F".

Voy a tratar de sacaruna fotografía de lado a ver si se puede aclarar algo.



Ahora creo que si se ve más claro como van los contactos.





Ahora me asalta otra duda... No será que no es batería sino algún tipo de condensador de baja capacitancia; lo que se llamaría de moneda empilada? Algo por el estilo de lo que se ve en el siguiente enlace:     http://www.ecvv.com/product/1822108.html

Y hasta me atrevo a pensar que es así, porque esto fue lo que me encontré en una de las gabetas de la máquina:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2012)

http://www.seekcomponents.com/gc5.5v-1.5f_170084.html
no parece a una pila/bateria según esos numeros


----------



## Uro (Ene 3, 2012)

Bueno MOnarca, revisa el enlace que coloqué y compara esa imágen con las últimas que subí.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Ene 3, 2012)

hola, las fotos se ven muy borrosas, puedes sacar mejores fotos poniendo delante de la cámara una lupa y al variar la distancia de esta con el lente de la cámara puedes variar la nitidez (debes poner la cámara cerca del objeto a fotografiar).
La supuesta pila podría ser un condensador de 5.5V y 1.5F (http://www1.cooperbussmann.com/pdf/76833af0-e7e1-47d7-8e43-819f008e35a1.pdf)


----------



## Uro (Ene 3, 2012)

Definitivamente creo que es un Gold Capacitor
http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/gold-capacitor-1.5f-5.5v.html

Sebastian1989, voy a tratar de hacer lo que sugieres.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2012)

asi parece uro es un gold capacitor o pilas apiladas de 5,5volt


----------



## Uro (Ene 3, 2012)

............................................................


----------



## capitanp (Ene 3, 2012)

Si es un capacitor de 1.5 Faradios y 5.5 V, pero definitivamente la falta de este no haria que el aparatusqui arranque, seguiria por la fuente...


----------



## Uro (Ene 3, 2012)

Capitanp, gracias por participar. Le comento que la máquina sigue funcionando, lo que no funciona es el display y por lo tanto no puede ejecutarse ninguno de los bordados de las memorias. Al quitar las carcasas encontré el espacio vacío y el componente fuera, guardado en uno de los compartimientos externos de la máquina. Como se ve en la imágen, definitivamente fue forzado.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 3, 2012)

Bueno, el display quizas tenga un catodo frio y una fuente de alta tension lo haga funcionar, veremos esa parte

dejo una foto que ya habia marcado con algunas cosas









> guardado en uno de los compartimientos externos de la máquina. Como se ve en la imágen, definitivamente fue forzado.


 
quizas la persona anterior opto por borrar todas las memorias y hacer un reinicio de fabrica sacando el Cap.


----------



## Uro (Ene 3, 2012)

Bien, como esto es nuevo para mí, viene la pregunta: El capacitor va soldado o entra a presión? Si es esto último, habría que ajustar más los contactos porque como están, con cualquier movimiento el capacitor caería.

Otro detalle, comparando con la hoja de datos del GoldCapacitor, veo dos pines que sobresalen en la parte inferior que no posee el que tengo en mi poder.

http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/components/pdf/goldcap_tech-guide_052505.pdf

En esta hoja de datos observo que los hay de varias clases y deduzco, por lo que veo, que es necesario soldar. Es decir, que trae sus patillas y que habría que remover las que se encuentran en la placa principal de la máquina.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 3, 2012)

Claro el capacitor trae sus paillas soldadas con una soldadora de punto las cuales fueron arranadas, a raspar y soldar rapidamente!


----------



## phavlo (Ene 3, 2012)

Exacto, tendrías que remover los contactos que quedaron en la placa y colocarle el capacitor nuevo que ya vienen con sus patitas. 
Hasta se puede ver un signo + a un costado del circulo que marca donde va el componente, eso no deja duda de que es un capacitor.


----------



## Uro (Ene 7, 2012)

Lamento los días de interrupción. Traté de conseguir el GC (baterías empiladas) pero no lo conseguí en el Eje cafetero. Pretendo, por lo tanto, colocar dos baterías de 3V, en serie. Ello me daría unos 5.5 voltios, quizás los 6V. LO que no alcanzo a suponer es el asunto de los 1.5F. Qué opinan ustedes, será factible como lo pienso? He procurado que las baterías que conseguí en el mercado fueran lo más iguales posible a las originales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2012)

en equipos de desaguase tiene que haber una,por ejemplo videocaseteras,calculadoras,videocámaras


----------



## Uro (Ene 10, 2012)

Bien, ya he agotado este recurso... En la Agencia Singer me dijeron que este modelo de máquina es canadiense y no hay el repuesto en Colombia... Me inclino ahora por armarlo yo mismo. Pienso, repito, utilizar dos baterías de 3V en serie. Pero me asalta la duda sobre la capacitancia... Serán baterías especiales o las genéricas que consigue uno en cualquier semáforo, pueden servir para el efecto?



En el mercado hallé el repuesto pero de 3V/0.5F.  Pensaba que tres en paralelo me darían los 1.5F pero y que pasa con el voltaje? seguirá siendo de 3V y yo necesito 6V. Cómo hacer entonces el componente?  Será posible que si utilizo dos de éstos en serie para obtener los 6V sea una buena solución?



Otra cosa que pienso es que la capacidad de recarga de la batería no tiene porqué afectar acá puesto que la máquina no estará en constante uso. Supogo que la vida util de estas baterías es de dos o tres años, incluso más. 

Tambien pienso que este componente actúa como una batería recargable. La verdad, no soy muy experto en electrónica, pero puedo comprender fácilmente si me aplico un poco más y encuentro alguien que me oriente.

Desde el momento en que me hablaron del artículo, me imaginé que estaba fallando esta batería. Luego cuando la abrí vi que efectivamente el técnico que la revisó había trabajado sobre el mismo componente. Sólo que dicho técnico lo era en máquinas singer pero no computarizadas, por ese motivo despegó la batería de cualquier forma.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 19, 2012)

estimado Uro si necesitas 5.5 volts; y al conectar en serie las dos pilas de 3v le instalas un diodo, de tal manera que habra una caida de voltaje de 0.6volts, quedando aproximadamente 5.4volts; recuerdo que hace mucho tiempo en un cursillo de reparacion de computadoras, estas tenian una pila, el instructor no comento que era para el arranque del bios, a su vez nos informo que si no arrancaba la pc, la falla era en la pila, no llevaba cargador, se agotaba y tenia que cargarse, pero como usted Uro comenta pues pa que pase eso, va pasar algunos años. Y por lo del capacitor habria que ver que valores conectados en serie o paralelo de el valor que necesita usted, si es de 1.5microfaradios, pues dos de 3.3microfaradios en serie daria un aproximado de 1.6microf que no es critico, con un voltaje a 10 voltios (por lo del tamaño).


----------



## Uro (Ene 19, 2012)

Gracias Jorge. Entiendo que las baterías apiladas arrojan un voltaje de 5.5 voltios conforme lo indica el sticker. Bien. MI duda ha estado circulando siempre alrededor del asunto de los 1.5F, pero entiendo que la capacitancia se refiere a la posibilidad de recarga, por ello, he decidido no tenerla en cuenta, sino respetar los 5.5V exigidos por la máquina en este punto del circuito. 

Me parece bien lo del diodo para contrarrestar el exceso de voltaje. Anticipando que solamente soy un aficionado a la electrónica y que la gran mayoría de los conceptos son desconocidos para mí. Sin embargo hay cosas que son lógicas. LO que usted me recomienda me da una luz para actuar en consecuencia, por ello le estoy agradecido.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2012)

Don uro, si el capacitor decia 5.5V 1.5F estos son los maximos valores de el, supongo que la tension nominal sobre el cap es de +3.3V un standard.



yo sigo insistiendo que con el cap o sin el el display tendria que encender igual.... Saludos


----------

